# Art Comissions



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi everybody! I've decided to sell some of my digital work, so...

*Realistic betta (without background)*-1.25
*Realistic betta (with background)*- 1.50
*Cartoon betta*- 1.00
*Manga humanized fish*- 1.50

Here are some examples.

Realistic betta with background:








Manga humanized fish:








More examples coming soon. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's the example of the cartoon betta fish:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Is anybody interested?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd really love to, but the truth is, I'm broke. :-( Sorry.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Same wth me but I will get one if I get some money ! Also do you want PayPal?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Paypal's perfect. I can't believe I forgot to mention the payment method in my OP.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Who did the picture in your avatar?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

yeah, who did do your avatar?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I asked her, she said she forgot, sorry. ^^;


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I know who did Rubins avatar its the same person who did mine here's the thread http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=131388

Rubin I love your art I would buy one but I don't use paypal so I'm really glad I won a free one on your Summer Betta Contest:-D


----------

